# At last - Now pics with tints :-)



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

After the longest wait ever and 3 weeks after it was built, I am going to pick her up in 30 mins


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Another one! Makes me sick!! :wink:


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Enjoy the feeling while you can. I've had mine a whole week now and bored to death of it. It's just a car with four wheels. Oh, forgot to mention I work from home and have just been out admiring it with the next door neighbour. Took a whole bunch of pictures and get to sit here all day looking at it from my desk.

Oh god, I feel another pointless journey coming on :roll:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking forward to some pics...


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Windows tinted tomorrow morning and will post more pics, but for now, here we go


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

That looks so nice enjoy 8) 8)


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks Superb.... welcome to the club!

Enjoy the weekend of driving!


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Looking good. I think you win the prize for getting your pics up the quickest  Enjoy it.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Great pics and black looks great when shiny and in good sunlight. BUT, there is no way your car is going to fit in your garage! :lol:

Thanks for the pics and have fun this weekend.

Donald


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Looking good. I think you win the prize for getting your pics up the quickest  Enjoy it.


Err, I had one up two weeks before I collected mine!


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Had the Autoglym done, so hope it will stay shiny for a long time to come :wink:

Want to say thanks to all on this forum and a special thanks to Tosh, Rebel, DonaldC, Dotti and others that have helped with info (options, dates, etc) and posts that even Audi Uk couldnt provide.

Many Thanks


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

markrbooth said:


> Dr.Phibes said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good. I think you win the prize for getting your pics up the quickest  Enjoy it.
> ...


ahhh yes, but dealer demonstrators don't count :wink: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

How do you like the black red combo?

Take a picture with the rear lights on - it looks really good.


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

IMO The black and red looks awesome, great contrast. I had a TT sline which was avus and red but the red was loud, but the red is less and much nicer in the nappa, very happy in the pimpmobile as the wife calls it 

Waiting for it to get a little darker to check the lights out :wink:


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Dr.Phibes said:


> markrbooth said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Phibes said:
> ...


Wasn't a demonstrator. Nabbed it before it became one. Still, I get your point.


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Not the best pic, but those lights look well cool, the adaptive xenon are freaky when they start looking round corners


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like how the xenons go down, then up before leveling off when you first turn them on. makes me smile everytime i do it. in fact im off to try it again now


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Nice one 8)

Your car looks well sexy in black and not a creased seat bolster in sight [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice - cant wait to see some pics of the tints


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Great Combo !!! I love your car also......looks even better than LEG's car !! :wink:

Damnnn this car looks sexy :lol:


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Beautiful car mate. Mine will look identical from the outside at least. ie 2.0T Black, Turbines and Xenons. Luxor interior though.

Is it Phantom or Brilliant Black??

Anyway, your beautiful pics have been saved to my "Black TT with Turbines" folder. I look at the pics every day to keep me going insane from the wait for my TT.


----------



## yungy (Oct 31, 2006)

wow that looks awesome buddy 

exactly the same combo I've ordered and was going to change to silver but not after that pic :lol:

kinda wish I ordered the 2.0T now and save some money :x

atleast I know I won't be needing those 19" kahn Rs-v anytime soon now


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. Here it is with the windows tinted

Brilliant black with autoglym


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh yes now that looks cool - wot percentage tints did you go for? is it a greater percentage tint on the rear and quarter or is it the same all round?


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Legally, you cant tint less than 30% on the front side windows, I cannot say mine front windows are less than that, but the ones at the back and if it legal the the front sides are 20%

Law is a bit shady. On my previous cars they were less than 20% and never had trouble with the law even when stopped. If you live in a well lit city no probs, but in a dark country lanes, less than 20% and its hard to see.

If stopped, the police have to check using a light meter and if less than 30% you will have 10 days to make good. How many police carry a light meter? just dont go for the silly less than 10% black out shades and should be ok

Disclaimer: I am not in the legal profession so all advice is fictional


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of tinting, but then again I'm not famous, but your car does look fantastic! Keep it clean...and bet you still can't fit it in the garage! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Car in the garage pics please! :lol:

Final thoughts..... 8)

Donald


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Could never have car without tints now, just feels........nicer :lol:

Ah but garage is actually part of my front room now as not allowed to remove it due to building restrictions, so car would never fit


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Cool bro!


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

That car is the proverbial dog's bollxxxx [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It's exactly what i had in mind too, even down to the tints.

I kind of figured if im going to stuff someone in the back, no point showing the world how cramped up their neck is while everyones admiring my car.

Any chance of a side view pic?


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Tints aren't my thing either. While they do look cool. Does it not kinda defeat the point when no one can see who the cool person who owns the cool car is?  I wan't people to see me driving the car!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Each to their own i guess. i don't mind tints but really don't like back cars. But that's good - people liking different things. As long as the owners pleased we should be happy for him or her.

I think my favorite combo up-to now would have to be DSB and luxor - would just needs black carpets and i'd be tempted tp purchase.
Also like black and grey - looks very classy compare to the other combos.

Anyone gone Dakar red yet? :roll:


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Very nice! 8)

I'll have to admit, black was always my number one choice..........

Until I saw the Suzyka Grey, that is! :lol:

Tints look really good, i'd have to admit though, I initially thought they were rubbish until I noticed that I was seeing the bright reflection (I thought they hadn't been tinted by much initially!) in the dark reflective tints!! 8)

Only one thing though, the front sides do look a little lighter than the other windows. Is that the usual 'keeping to the law' thing from the guys who did it? Would look nicer if they were as dark as the others, unless thats just the lighting making them look lighter!!

Get some more pictures when it's not so bright, really show off those tints!! :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TT Hopeful said:


> Until I saw the Suzyka Grey, that is! :lol:


Suzyka Grey? is that a special order colour? :?


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Calibos said:


> Tints aren't my thing either. While they do look cool. Does it not kinda defeat the point when no one can see who the cool person who owns the cool car is?  I wan't people to see me driving the car!


Yeah, but when you are picking your nose when stuck on the M25 then having tints makes all the sense in the world :lol:

Sides are same shade as rest of windows, will take better pics today and a proper side shot, would be a good idea to get a gallery of all combo's as would help others decide

Tosh, I thouhgt Audi was lot like Porche in that you can choose any colour carpet with any seat colour, but you would pay extra?


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Still in awe of your car dude  , how much was the tints, was it from Pentagon?

I was hoping to change colour from black to something more, well different, with my last 3 cars being black....but it seems....once you've tried black, there's no going back.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

mokoujan said:


> Legally, you cant tint less than 30% on the front side windows, I cannot say mine front windows are less than that, but the ones at the back and if it legal the the front sides are 20%


I thought the legal limit was 70% on the front sides - at least 70% of the light must be transmitted?

Looks good. But I'd personally go for a more subtle tint, with the windows the same all around.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks gorgeous 8)


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you manage to take those pictures from the side


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> mokoujan said:
> 
> 
> > Legally, you cant tint less than 30% on the front side windows, I cannot say mine front windows are less than that, but the ones at the back and if it legal the the front sides are 20%
> ...


Yep, sorry my wording was wrong. You are right at least 70% of the light must be transmitted for side windows, which for some reason the guys that did mine called a 30% shade, mine are what they called a 20% shade. As I said, I am not in the legal prof, but this is what the guys at the tint comp said, dunno, but the 40% and 30% shade they showed me looked like no tint at all :?

And I also would do all the windows the same, dont like the side ones lighter.

Been very sunny round here and any picture I take looks like the windows have total blackouts or no tints at all, so trying to find a place or day that will show them off nicely. Think as rear side windows are so small they make the side windows look like a lighter tint also get a lot of sky reflection so windows look very dark in the pics, but are really not that dark and you can see into the car from a distance, but when you see in the metal, looks totally different. Will try and get some soon

Asked a police dude in a police car at the petrol station on Sat night for directions and didnt say a thing about the tints, but said "car looks stunning" and started chatting about it with him and the other policeman and he even had a seat in it :lol:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Price and where, or rather who did the tints? Judging by your west london plates, im probably localish to the same dealer.


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Berkshire and Â£280 + VAT

www.sol-ace.co.uk


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

[smiley=cheers.gif] thanks mate.


----------



## Thomss (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks stunning


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep, fantastic looking car 8)


----------

